# 400 amp service upgrade



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

To figure vd you need to know what the load is. If you base the load on 400 amps at 520 feet you would need 750 kcm, however your load probably will be nowhere near that. 

Given the 520 feet your 500kcm copper would only be good for 250 amps.

Here is an online calculator for VD


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

So how do you explain the 250kcmil on the existing 200amp service?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

irishsparkie said:


> So how do you explain the 250kcmil on the existing 200amp service?


4/0 is all you need. T310.15(B)(6). Whoever put it in probably installed one size bigger to allow for a bit of VD, but keep in mind that upsizing for VD is not an NEC requirement.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

irishsparkie said:


> So how do you explain the 250kcmil on the existing 200amp service?


the EC had it in their warehouse?
and if they even did a calc the connected load was a low enough?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's also possible the POCO installed it, and POCOs are not governed by the NEC.


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

So then there's no way to re-use the 2 1/2 inch conduit ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can put 3 400 cu's in 2½" PVC per Table C.9(A).

3 400 cu's is good for a 400a resi service per T310.15(B)(6).

Have fun pulling in 530' of it, though!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Have fun pulling in 530' of it, though!


OUCH!! You are NOT kidding.:boxing:


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes but are 400's still good over 530ft run ?


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

So any of you guy's figure a price for something like this. I came over from Ireland ten yrs ago and i still haven't found my pot of gold, i was hoping getting into this trade would do it, been in the trade on my own for a year now and haven't made a buck......lol.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess it may be your area but, are you responsible for the line side of the meter?


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes all the way (530ft) back up the drive-way to the manhole, where it ties in with the poco.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

irishsparkie said:


> Yes but are 400's still good over 530ft run ?


If you use the vd calculator that I linked to you will see that the 400's are good for 200 amps for that distance.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You need to get the exact cost of the wire first. 1600+ feet is a lot of big copper. 
Consider what a $.50 per foot cost increase would do to you if you figured it wrong.


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

But if you put in the 200amp service that is currently there, and the 530ft, the calculator requires 700's, and it only has 250.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

irishsparkie said:


> But if you put in the 200amp service that is currently there, and the 530ft, the calculator requires 700's, and it only has 250.


Where is voltage drop required to be addressed in the NEC?


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

So you dont think the 530ft run is a factor ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

irishsparkie said:


> So you dont think the 530ft run is a factor ?


I do, but the NEC doesn't.


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Im pretty sure the poco would have something to say about it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

irishsparkie said:


> Im pretty sure the poco would have something to say about it.


Then you'd be better off asking them than us. POCO rules vary as much as there are the number of POCOs.


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone want to pitch a price at something like this service ????


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry man I was using copper on the VD. You are correct that the vd calculator wants 700 kcm aluminum for 530 feet. Using aluminum the 400 kcm is good for 125 amps at that distance. Again it is not a NEC requirement to figure VD, as 480 sparky stated, but it is good practice. 

Copper is way down in cost now but it would be an expensive run in either case. You could run parallel 400 kcm copper for the hot conductors and drop down a size or two for the neutral without any problem. Again I would price it first as Petey stated.



> Anyone want to pitch a price at something like this service ????


 I don't have enough ass to pull those wires never mind bidding it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

irishsparkie said:


> Anyone want to pitch a price at something like this service ????


tree fiddy


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Tree foorty nine:thumbup:I win.

Look in your POCO blue book and see what they will allow for VD.


----------

